# Wie bekomme ich Simatic Licensen in eine VM?



## rostiger Nagel (4 April 2012)

Hallo Leidensgenossen,
weiß jemand wie ich auf einfachen Wege Siemens Licensen in eine Virtuellen Maschine bekomme.
Ich habe unter Win7 64Bit eine XP VM in MS Virtual PC eingerichtet und möchte jetzt die 
Autorisierung darein übertragen, aber irgendwie findet der ALM den Stick nicht, aber im Explorer
kann ich den sehen.....Siemens halt wieder.

Irgendwie habe ich das früher unter Virtual PC 2007 mal hinbekommen, ist aber schon länger her,
in meinen Alter vergisst mann nur so schnell 

Hat hier jemand eine einfache und schnelle lössung für mich?


Gruß RN


----------



## ich988 (4 April 2012)

Hab ich selbst noch nicht gemacht.
Aber probiere sie doch per Netzwerk rüber zu schieben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 April 2012)

irgendwie habe ich das damals auch so gemacht, das ich mich mit einen anderen Rechner
verbinden musste, zum Host hatte das nicht funktioniert.

Ich dachte das funktionierte irgendwie einfacher.....

sonst noch jemand einen Geheimen-Trickser-Trick für Spezial-Spezialisten


----------



## acid (4 April 2012)

Soweit ich mich erinnere funktioniert das mit VirtualPC 2007 nicht, da die USB Ports nicht direkt zur Verfügung stehen, Siemens ist da wohl mal ausnahmsweise unschuldig 

Ich benutze Virtualbox als VM, da funktioniert das problemlos.


----------



## Matze001 (4 April 2012)

Und nimm keine USB 3.0 Ports!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## EyeQ (4 April 2012)

Über Netzwerk sollte gehen sofern du ein weiteren Rechner mit Alm hast. 
Vielleicht kannst du auch ne Sicherheitskopie als Laufwerk mounten. Benutze sonst nur VMware.


----------



## IBFS (4 April 2012)

Also bitte rostiger Nagel - nicht immer gleich auf SIEMENS schimpfen.

In der Firma, wo ich oft arbeitet wird, auf vielen Rechner VM-Ware eingesetzt.
Sobald die VM-Ware hochgefahren ist, wird im Prinzip jeder angesteckte
USB-Stick sofort direkt mit der VM-Ware-Instanz verbunden wenn auf Dieser
der FOCUS ist. Auch das logische "Herüberziehen" eines USB-Sticks vom
HOST-Rechner auf die VM-Ware mittels gleichzeitigem Abmelden vom HOST-PC
funktioniert problemlos. 

Grüße

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 April 2012)

Ich glaube der mrcel hat recht, ich glaube das es an der blauen USB Schnittstelle liegt,
werde morgen mal ein Feedback geben. 

@Frank, Siemens hat das verdient, immer feste drauf.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 April 2012)

Warum willst Du die Lizenz in der VM? Lass sie doch auf dem Host. Du musst dann beim ALM bloß angeben, wo die Lizenz liegt. Es geht sogar, dass die Lizenz auf einem Rechner im Netzwerk liegt und von mehreren Anwendern (allerdings nicht gleichzeitig) verwendet wird.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 April 2012)

Also das mit dem blauen USB war es nicht. 

@Rainer,
wie soll ich das einstellen am ALM ?

@all, ich benutze nicht VM-Ware sondern Virtual PC von Microsoft, da
kann es schon einmal etwas anders 
aussehen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 April 2012)

ALM auf Host/Netzwerk-PC und in VM. Lizenzen auf Host/Netzwerk-PC installieren. In VM im ALM "Bearbeiten / Rechner verbinden" und den Host eintragen. Dann werden von der VM aus die Lizenzen auf dem Host/Netzwerk-PC belegt und wieder freigegeben.


----------



## ducati (5 April 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @all, ich benutze nicht VM-Ware sondern Virtual PC von Microsoft, da
> kann es schon einmal etwas anders
> aussehen.



Virtual PC kann kein USB direkt ansprechen. Oder meinst Du diesen WinXP Mode von Windows7 ?

Die Lösung denke ich läuft übers Netzwerk. Im Host freigenben und im Gast drauf zugreifen...

Frohe Ostern.


----------



## DerMatze (5 April 2012)

Hallo,

ich nutze Virtual Box 4.1 unter Windows 7 Home, auf der VM läuft Win XP Pro +SP3. der ALM erkennt den Lizenz Stick und das Übertragen klappt auch.

Gruß
DerMatze


----------



## eYe (5 April 2012)

Ich benutze auch Microsoft Virtual PC und bei mir braucht die VM 5-10 Minuten um den Siemens Stick zu erkennen, wichtig ist das du den Siemens Stick der VM zuweist. 
Da steht zwar (Oben blauber Balken) gemeinsam genutzt, aber bei mir wurde dieser erst erkannt nachdem ich Ihn nochmal explizit der VM zugewiesen habe.
Sobald der Stick erkannt wurde in der Vm, kann ich Ihn auch im ALM nutzen..

Schöne Ostern :O)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 April 2012)

Hallo eye,
wie hast du explizite zuweisen durchgeführt?

Gruß


----------



## eYe (6 April 2012)

Moin,

ich meine damit oben im Menü auf "USB" klicken und dann den entsprechenden Stick "zuordnen"

http://www.pcwelt.de/images/04/8/4/2/8/2/dd352899c8bbeb3b.jpeg


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 April 2012)

Moin, Moin eYe,
Das war der richtige tip. 

Gruß RN


----------



## MCerv (6 April 2012)

eYe schrieb:


> Ich benutze auch Microsoft Virtual PC ...



Hallo eYe,

Viel Spaß beim Eier suchen 

Hast Du Win7 und nutzt VirtulaPC mit dem XP-Mode oder wie ist Dein System aufgebaut? Wie bist Du mit der virtuellen Umgebung zufrieden? Kannst Du es empfehlen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 April 2012)

Also ich bin sehr erstaunt, für mich haben die einen großen Fortschritt zu Virtual PC 2007 gemacht,
wenn du Nutzer von Win 7 pro bist, müsst du du keine Gedanken übe die XP Lizens machen. 
Es lässt sich leicht und sehr schnell installieren und ist ohne große Einstellungen sofort betriebsbereit. Auf 
alle Laufwerke des Host kann im Gastsystem zugegriefen werden. 
Schnittstellen wie USB, Netzwek und vor allen Dingen Seriell sind vorhanden. Was ich auch ganz schön
finde das direkt aus dem Startmenü des Host eine Anwendung  mit hochfahren des Gastsystem in diesen
gestartet wird.


----------



## miami (10 April 2012)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Warum willst Du die Lizenz in der VM? Lass sie doch auf dem Host. Du musst dann beim ALM bloß angeben, wo die Lizenz liegt. Es geht sogar, dass die Lizenz auf einem Rechner im Netzwerk liegt und von mehreren Anwendern (allerdings nicht gleichzeitig) verwendet wird.


Das geht vermutlich nur, wenn das entsprechende Laufwerk in die VM eingebunden werden kann, als lokales oder als Netzlaufwerk. 
Und die wechselnde Benutzung dürfte nur bei Floating-Lizenzen funktionieren.

@rostiger Nagel: Im Prinzip reicht der kostenlose VM-Player um eine VM-Ware basierte VM zu erstellen/verwenden. Problematisch wird es nur, wenn Du mehr als eine Netzwerkkarte hast. (siehe http://www.sohoadvisers.com/tutorials/32-vmware-player/64-vmware-player-vmnetcfg)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 April 2012)

@miami,
ich nutze Virtual PC von MS


----------



## miami (10 April 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @miami,
> ich nutze Virtual PC von MS


Ja, habe ich gelesen, aber die Hauptinfo war, dass der VMPlayer reicht, auch kostenlos ist und dein Problem löst.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 April 2012)

Virtual PC ist auch kostenlos. 
Wenn ich ein Problemm  zb mit Siemens habe und bekomme als
Antwort nimm Beckhoff finde ich das nicht hilfreich, besonders wenn ich mehrmals auf die angewandte Software Hinweise. 

Trotzdem danke


----------



## miami (10 April 2012)

OK,OK.

Und noch was zum Thema: Hast Du mal dem Offline-Transfer versucht? Und wenn es 'ne ältere Lizenz ist, kannst Du es noch mit einer Lizenzdiskette probieren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 April 2012)

Mit Disketten hatte ich es auch probiert, der eYe hat mir in Beitrag #14 den richtigen Tip gegeben.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 April 2012)

miami schrieb:


> Das geht vermutlich nur, wenn das entsprechende Laufwerk in die VM eingebunden werden kann, als lokales oder als Netzlaufwerk.
> Und die wechselnde Benutzung dürfte nur bei Floating-Lizenzen funktionieren.


Warum sollte das ein Laufwerk benötigen? Auf dem einen PC läuft ALM, auf dem anderen PC läuft ALM, die beiden reden miteinander. Was will man mehr?


----------



## MCerv (12 April 2012)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Warum sollte das ein Laufwerk benötigen? Auf dem einen PC läuft ALM, auf dem anderen PC läuft ALM, die beiden reden miteinander. Was will man mehr?



Was machst Du denn, wenn Du nur eine Ethernet-Verbindung hast und diese für Programmieraufgaben aus der VM mit einer anderen IP ausstattest? Dann muss man ja jedes mal die IP des HOST mit wechseln. Sehr aufwändig!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 April 2012)

MCerv schrieb:


> Was machst Du denn, wenn Du nur eine Ethernet-Verbindung hast und diese für Programmieraufgaben aus der VM mit einer anderen IP ausstattest? Dann muss man ja jedes mal die IP des HOST mit wechseln. Sehr aufwändig!


Verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Auf dem Host sage ich nur, dass der "Lizenzleih" zulässig ist. Und die VM sollte schon auf den Host und dessen IP-Adresse zugreifen können.


----------



## MCerv (13 April 2012)

Rainer,

was ich meine, ist das ich mit der Simatic-Software z. B. auf eine Profinet-CPU via Ethernet zugreifen möchte und diese in einem anderen IP-Kreis liegt. Folglich muss ich meine IP der VM ebenfalls in den Kreis meiner CPU verlegen. Wenn jetzt meine Lizenzen auf dem Host liegen, so bin ich doch gezwungen den Host ebenfalls in den anderen IP-Kreis zu verlegen und ggf. die Verbindung im ALM anzupassen.

Aber ich hab derzeit ein Testsystem S7 mit einem MS Virtual-PC (XP-Mode). Auf diesem hab ich Step-7 PRO 2010 und ProTool installiert. Bis jetzt hab ich keinerlei Probleme festgestellt. Auch das verschieben der Lizenzen per USB-Stick war kein Problem. Oben in der Konsolenleiste den USB-Stick *zuordnen*, dann wird ja windowstypisch der USB-Treiber für das Gerät installiert, danach am besten den Stick nochmal oben *freigeben *und wieder *zuordnen*. Anschließend den ALM in der VM öffnen und die Lizenzen verschieben. Fertig!

Auch mein Helmholz USB Compact Programmier-Adapter lies sich nach gleichem Verfahren so problemlos installieren und verwenden. Leider kann ich an diesem System keine RS232-Verbindung testen, ich hoffe das dieses ebenfalls gut funktioniert!

Endlich sauber getrennte Systeme (wenn man verschiedene SPS-Hersteller einsetzt)!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 April 2012)

MCerv schrieb:


> Endlich sauber getrennte Systeme (wenn man verschiedene SPS-Hersteller einsetzt)!



Ich muß das machen um nicht Fremdsysteme zu trennen, bei mir geht es um aktuelle Software
von Siemens, also nicht mal Altsysteme gegen Neusysteme. Ich möchte einfach nur die WinAC MP
nutzen da ich so ca etwas über 100 Maschinen mit dieser Option in der Kundschaft habe. 
Der zweite Grund ist die Option S7-Technologie dieser ist ja auch nicht unter Win7-64Bit verfügbar. 

Unser Siemens Vertrieb hat mir extra ein Field PG zur verfühgung gestellt, damit ich vorübergehend
arbeiten kann. 




MCerv schrieb:


> Auch mein Helmholz USB Compact Programmier-Adapter....



Diesen Hinweis musst den Rainer nicht geben, das tut ihn doch in der Seele weh


----------



## MCerv (13 April 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Diesen Hinweis musst den Rainer nicht geben, das tut ihn doch in der Seele weh



Ja Endschuldigung Rainer.
Eure baugleichen Geräte funktionieren bestimmt genauso gut! 

Helmut,
unter getrennte Systeme verstehe ich auch Siemens V5.5, ProTool, WinCCflex 2008 SP 2 (mit Migration von ProTool) & 3 (ohne Migration von ProTool), zukünftig TIA & WinCC V11, ... Überall dort wo Siemens gegen sich selbst arbeitet


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 April 2012)

MCerv schrieb:


> Rainer,
> 
> was ich meine, ist das ich mit der Simatic-Software z. B. auf eine Profinet-CPU via Ethernet zugreifen möchte und diese in einem anderen IP-Kreis liegt. Folglich muss ich meine IP der VM ebenfalls in den Kreis meiner CPU verlegen. Wenn jetzt meine Lizenzen auf dem Host liegen, so bin ich doch gezwungen den Host ebenfalls in den anderen IP-Kreis zu verlegen und ggf. die Verbindung im ALM anzupassen.


Wie wäre es damit, dass jede VM eine zweite IP-Adresse bekommt, die im Subnet des Hosts liegt?


----------



## eYe (14 April 2012)

MCerv schrieb:


> Hallo eYe,
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Eier suchen
> 
> Hast Du Win7 und nutzt VirtulaPC mit dem XP-Mode oder wie ist Dein System aufgebaut? Wie bist Du mit der virtuellen Umgebung zufrieden? Kannst Du es empfehlen?



Moin MCerv,

ich habe Windowy 7 64Bit und nutze den Windows XP mode mit mehreren virtuellen System. Einmal für WinCC Flex 2005, einmal 2008 und eine noch zum Testen von beliebiger Software. Das schöne an der Sache ist, das du die *.vhd Dateien beliebig kopieren und somit auch sichern kannst.
Ich bin mit dem System die letzten Jahre sehr gut gefahren, arbeite entweder mit Ethernet oder einem RS232 MPI Adapter. Ab und an hat die VM mal eine Macke gehabt und ich konnte die SPS z.B. nur noch pingen aber nichts mehr laden, Neustart hat immer geholfen...

Leider habe ich seit vorgestern erhebliche Probleme, meine VMs frieren alle nach einiger Zeit ein und ich kann nichts mehr anklicken. Habe das Gefühl es liegt an dem letzten Win7 Update  Wenn ich eine gesicherte Kopie der VM aufspiele geht es wieder für einige Zeit und irgendwann ist die VM wieder im !"§$%

Bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich Step7 5.5 und WinCC Flex 2008 SP3 direkt auf Win 7 64Bit installiere, wobei mir das aber nicht mit meinen alten 2005er Projekten hilft...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 April 2012)

Hallo eYe,
Ich habe es so wie du eingerichtet, Step 7 Prof 2010, WinCC flex 2008 SP3 und TIA im Host, in der VM habe
ich dann flex 2008 SP2, der Grund ist ja das Siemens bei dem SP3 einfach die WinAC MP rausgeschmissen hat,
was ich immer noch als eine absolute Frechheit empfinde.  Das beste als ich mal beim Support angerufen hatte
war das den Supporter nicht einmal bekannt, er mußte sich erstmal selber informieren ob es stimmt und hat von
sich aus einen neuen Request aufgemacht. 

Also wenn du noch auf ProTool und WinAC angewiesen bist, bedenke da bei deiner SP3 installation im Host. 

Im übrigen kann es vielleicht sein das ein Virenscannern, bei dir im Hindergrund mit den neuen stand von
Win 7 nicht klar kommt? 
Da es mich zu sehr nervte, habe ich diese automatischen Updates von Windows abgestellt.


----------



## eYe (14 April 2012)

OMG! Danke für den Hinweis mit WinAC, dieses benötige ich dringend :/
Ist doch alles nur halber !"§$% den Siemens da verzapft


----------



## bike (14 April 2012)

Ich habe sehr wohl gelesen, dass ihr VirualPC nutzen wollt.
Doch nachdem wir damit auch nicht echt glücklich wurden, haben wir gewechselt.
In Virtualbox läuft bisher alles, bis auf Intouch, doch das ist ein besonderes Thema 


bike


----------



## MCerv (23 April 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Ich habe sehr wohl gelesen, dass ihr VirualPC nutzen wollt.
> Doch nachdem wir damit auch nicht echt glücklich wurden, haben wir gewechselt.
> In Virtualbox läuft bisher alles, bis auf Intouch, doch das ist ein besonderes Thema
> 
> bike



Hi bike,

definiere doch mal bitte "nicht echt glücklich wurden".


----------



## madvario (25 April 2012)

Für virtuelle Rechner benutze ich immer den VMWare-Player. Man muss sich zwar registrieren, aber das ist es mir Wert, da die VMs sehr gut laufen und auch der USB-Support mit VMWare besser ist als bei VirtualBox.
Es besteht dort sogar die Möglichkeit die VMs von Win laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Perfektionist (25 April 2012)

madvario schrieb:


> Für virtuelle Rechner benutze ich immer ...


...alles!!!
weil eben nichts vollständig funktioniert


----------



## alfonsmoeller (1 Mai 2012)

Hallo rostiger Nagel,
ich benutze auch gern Virtual PC von Microsoft und übertrage die Lizenzen nur über die
Netzwerkverbindungen. Diese muß nartürlich existieren. Ich vermute mal das viele 
ihre Schwierigkeiten mit dem Herstellen der Verbindung haben. Vom Prinzip her ist
aber eine Übertragung der Lizenzen von virtuellen PC's zu beliebigen anderen PC's
möglich. Es spielt auch keine Rolle von VM-Ware zu Vitrual PC oder andere Kombinationen.

Bis lang hatte ich damit noch keine Schwierigkeiten.

m.f.G. Alfons!


----------



## bike (1 Mai 2012)

MCerv schrieb:


> Hi bike,
> 
> definiere doch mal bitte "nicht echt glücklich wurden".



Ganz einfach.
Es ist so wie hier beschrieben, dass bei VirtualPC verschiedene Dinge nicht funktionieren, wie z.B USB.
Wenn dann noch Schnittstellenwandler benötigt werden, war es aus.
Diese Probleme haben wir bisher mit Virtualbox nicht.
Daher die Entscheidung für Virtualbox.

Wobei die MMC Oberfläche von Siemens auch etwas zickt, aber für Simulation und Test reicht es.

Jeder soll das System nehmen, das für ihn oder sie richtig ist.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Mai 2012)

VirtualPC hat einen Entwicklungsschub gemacht, es ist um einiges besser geworden wie die 
2007er Version. Auf jeden Fall unterstützt es jetzt USB, wie ich schon ein paar Beiträge früher
geschrieben habe.


----------



## bike (1 Mai 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> VirtualPC hat einen Entwicklungsschub gemacht, es ist um einiges besser geworden wie die
> 2007er Version. Auf jeden Fall unterstützt es jetzt USB, wie ich schon ein paar Beiträge früher
> geschrieben habe.



Das ist doch unbestritten.
Doch wer hat die Zeit und das Geld immer und immer wieder irgendwelche Software zu testen?
Daher nehmen wir, das was funktioniert, wir kennen und denken erst dann nach, wenn es Probleme gibt.
Ich bekomme das große K...en, wenn ich daran denke wieviel Zeit mir MS$ und BigS schon geklaut haben.
 Für mich ist ein Rechner ein Werkzeug und das Werkzeug muss das machen, wofür es gekauft wurde.
Wir können nicht alle zwei Wochen ein Update beim Kunden einspielen, dazu sind es einfach zu viele.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Mai 2012)

Was funktioniert den jetzt nicht an VirtualPC unter Win7, hast du da konkrete aussagen das
es nicht in der Automatiesierung eingesetzt werden soll?
Oder anders gefragt wo liegt der Vorteil von Virtual Box oder VM Ware?


----------



## bike (1 Mai 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Was funktioniert den jetzt nicht an VirtualPC unter Win7, hast du da konkrete aussagen das
> es nicht in der Automatiesierung eingesetzt werden soll?
> Oder anders gefragt wo liegt der Vorteil von Virtual Box oder VM Ware?



Ich habe doch geschrieben, dass wir nicht bereit sind immer wieder zu testen, was besser oder schlechter ist.
Nimm doch VirtualPC, das ist doch deine Entscheidung.
Ich wurde gefragt, warum wir kein MS$ VirtualPC verwenden.
Mit Virtualbox können die Maschinen auch unter andern Betriebssystem verwendet werden.

Außerdem gibt es bei uns weder TIA 11 noch Win7 im produktiven Einsatz.
Wir müssen Geld verdienen und wollen das nicht mit Tests verbrennen.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Mai 2012)

Danke für die typische, wie immer, nicht hilfreiche Antwort.


----------



## bike (1 Mai 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Danke für die typische, wie immer, nicht hilfreiche Antwort.



Was willst du lesen?
Dass VirtualPC perfekt ist und alles funktioniert?
Wir verwenden etwas anderes und wenn du mit VirtualPC glücklich bist, dann ist dir das gegönnt.
Ich weiß, dass unter VirtualPC wir keine Probleme mit verschiedenen Konfigurationen  haben.
Lass gut sein Helmut.


bike


----------



## Manuel137 (2 Mai 2012)

Ich kenne das auch nur so das man das über einen USB schiebt.

In den Automation License Manager  auf die Passende License klicken und dann übertragen auf usbstick 
Das selbe in der vm noch mal nur andersrum und man muss natürlich erst mal den usb stick freigeben für die vm

Nachgetragen:

upps habe nur die erste seite gelesen gibst ja schon 5


----------

